# Working on my photography with the Foldio 3



## JackNapalm (Apr 28, 2021)

Picked up a light box and trying out some pics.  Black is tough as I have two dogs and as soon as I pulled it out I had hair on it.  Golden Retriever hair at that.  Had to clean up a few things in Photoshop.  It's amazing how much improvement to pics are with a simple tool.


----------



## Mart (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice pics. I was wondering if all black background would improve things and it looks like it does so thanks for posting those pics. 
Were you in 1/8?  I was in 2/8 2nd MarDiv.


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 29, 2021)

Mart said:


> Nice pics. I was wondering if all black background would improve things and it looks like it does so thanks for posting those pics.
> Were you in 1/8?  I was in 2/8 2nd MarDiv.


Yeah, depending on the pen the black background will work better.  

I was in 1/8 Weapons Co.  0351 here. 

Semper Fi!


----------



## Mart (Apr 29, 2021)

seriously?  same here!  Dragons 2/8.  wow, what are the odds.  where did you get that blank?  I'd like to get a few with the 2/8 insignia for a couple of guys i'm still in touch with.


----------



## JackNapalm (Apr 29, 2021)

Those odds are slim.  Even slimmer since they took our MOS away.  I made that blank.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## navar93 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pretty cool! 
Perfect clicked and awesome designed!


----------

